# Leg Fractures - will my horse have his life back?



## HKJ (29 June 2010)

Hi everyone,

My gorgeous 17hh horse was kicked 2 weeks ago about an inch above the knee. There was a deep cut and he could hardly walk. 

The next day he seemed to walk ok, but the vet came out and said it sounded like a fracture.

Xrays were taken, and a chip of bone was missing, but there were also some shadows on the xray. 3 vets and 2 ortheopidic surgeons looked at the xrays and it was decided that he should be cross-tied for 2 weeks with bandaged legs.

The vet came back yesterday and we now have our confirmation that the bone is indeed fractured (as in more than one hairline, but at least 2).

The vet has doubled the pain killers, as in the last few days the horse has started to show increasing pain and putting more weight on his good leg. 

Because of this, today the vet put a support under his good hoof. To do this he lifted up the good foot, hence putting all the horses weight on the fractured leg..... tonight even though he is on pain killers - he is still favouring his 'good' leg.

I would like to know how many horses survive having a fracture like this, and how long they were cross-tied for.

He has already been cross-tied for 2 weeks, and now has to stay cross-tied for another 4 weeks before being xrayed again.

My horse already has fluid under his ribs, and his sheath has filled. He is being fed 4 times a day, I pick him grass to get his head down as much as possible. 
I have also upped the amount of pain killers as they just don't seem to be working.

I have put him on Homeopathic medicines as well. Anything to help.

Anyone got any good news for us?


----------



## RuthnMeg (29 June 2010)

Poor you. There was a very recent 'report' of a HHoer with her gelding who has been there and is now well on the way to recovery after weeks of patience and fantastic horsemanship. My brain cells escape me of who it actually was - someone will help!
But there is postitives, horses CAN and do mend from this injury. All the best healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## RuthnMeg (29 June 2010)

Just to add, it was Clipclop (??) and her horse Raff! Try searching through her threads as it may be of some help.


----------



## joeanne (29 June 2010)

It was Clipcloppop's Raff!


----------



## stranger1612 (29 June 2010)

It sounds like your horse has an incomplete spiral fracture of the radius. Assuming that it is non-articular and doesn't progress to a complete fracture it should heal completely and without long term consequence. If it is articular (a piece within a joint) then arthritis may result and surgery down the line may be indicated. If it progresses to a complete fracture then it is major surgery or euthanasia. 

Keeping the horse cross tied is important as extension of the fracture during getting down, or, more likely, getting up could spell disaster. We usually keep them tied for 6 weeks; importantly the horse should be allowed to get its head down regularly to allow drainage of respiratory secretions, pleuropneumonia being a common sequelae to long term cross tying.

Don't overdo the painkillers (assuming they are NSAIDS) as they can hide a high temperature which may indicate the onset of pneumonia, don't bother with homeopathic rubbish- your horse has a broken leg!


----------



## HKJ (30 June 2010)

Thank you, both my horse and Clipcloppop's Raff sound very similar - I've read through her posts.
I always thought a broken leg was the end for a horse, and I am glad that Raff made his recovery, it gives me hope for Jesse (my horse).


----------



## HKJ (30 June 2010)

The fractures in Jesse's leg go upwards and downwards from the chip os bone. It was described by the vet as "if you imagine a piece of glass that has been hit by a stone, and then shatters, that is what it looks like.."

He is not insured, so surgery is not an option.

To avoid complications his hay is on the floor, and he is fed 4 times a day, also on the floor.

As for the Homeopathic treatments - I am giving him arnica (for the bruising), a bone healer, a painkiller, and one to help reduce the fluid lumps. None of it will do any harm, so I have nothing against giving them to him - it may help in the end.

I have used Homeopathinc products in the past, and found them to be successful. Not all of them, its horses for courses!

Thank you for your comments though  What I would like to know, is, is it a good idea to lift the good leg to put the pad on to support it? He seems worse since he had to hold his weight on the fractured leg while the support pad was put on to the good leg.


----------



## Patches (30 June 2010)

Good luck. Hope your horse recovers as well as Raff has. 

I'd have thought the vet is trying his best to eliminate the risk of your horse developing laminitis in the "good" leg's foot due to it taking the increased weight whilst he recovers from his painful injury....although I'm not a vet so that's only my layman's speculation as to why it was done. 

My "knowledge" of fractures is pretty much non-existent but I'd have thought the major risk is movement and rising after lying down. I'd like to hope that standing still and lifting the other leg for a short period of time whilst this was done is likely to have been painful for the horse, but hopefully of no detriment to his long term recovery prospects.


----------



## Aces_High (30 June 2010)

Slightly different injury but my big horse split his hind pastern.  I opted against the operation route and he did his stint tied up in his box.  I tied him up to the wall next to the door so he could see out.  I also fed him from the floor when it was food time.  His hay was obviously in a net and his water beside him.  He had 6 weeks of this followed by box rest.  He raced when he was sound again.  The one plus is once the bone has knitted it will be stronger than before!  I had a filly who fractured a front pastern and that was op'd on and she was sound as a pound (also raced again afterwards).  Also had a colt which had a similar sounding injury to your horse and he won races afterwards.  So providing all goes well your chap will be fine.  Just lots of love, cuddles and grass on the way!


----------



## Murphy88 (30 June 2010)

The vet will have put the pad on the good foot to try to reduce the risk of contralateral-limb laminitis; at this stage, and in a horse of that size, laminitis is probably the biggest risk, which your vet should have discussed with you. It is really important your horse starts to take at least some weight on his bad leg - some horses will just get into the habit of standing with the bad leg forward, so if you can encourage him to put his leg under him that is good; try standing with him while he eats with your foot propped in front of the leg so that he is standing square.

My pony survived a tibial fracture a few years ago and has been fine ever since. Raff is an example of how well horses can recover from this type of injury, so just continue what you are doing and hope for the best. I would be closely monitoring for signs of laminitis (increased digital pulses and a dip above the coronary band that might indicate sinking) in the meantime, and make sure the good foot remains padded.

Good luck.


----------



## paulineh (30 June 2010)

stranger1612

Your post is harsh, yes the horse has broken his leg but it is not  the end of the world.There are many Homeopathic and herbs that can help.

HKJ is doing her best and correct in many ways.

Homeopathic and herbs are useful in many ways. in the past horses could browse the hedgerows and self medicate. Why should we not use what nature intended the horse to have.

HKJ what are you using.


----------



## stranger1612 (30 June 2010)

I have no doubt that lots of animals with various illnesses have improved following the use of homeopathic remedies: that is not to say that there is any connection between taking such a remedy and the improvement! The plural of anecdote is not data.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 June 2010)

My old boy (16.3hh) survived a spiral fracture of the radius and a chip fracture of the tibia a few years later. He did 12 weeks cross tied for the radius, six sounds pretty short although I guess it will depend on how stable the vet considers the fracture to be.

It is a little worrying after this time that you say he is favouring the good leg more in the last few days although I understand that a fracture can be more painful when it begins to heal.  I know my chap went backwards a bit when he began walking in hand.

It sounds like you are doing everything right, it is down to good fortune and his fighting spirit now.  If all goes well he should have a good outcome though.

Please let us know how he does.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 June 2010)

I assume Stranger1612 that you are a vet although having gone back through all your posts you have never introduced yourself.  It would be good to know what your background is as you clearly have very strong views on veterinary matters although not a great bedside manner or a particularly open mind!

If the OP wishes to supplement the medical treatment with homeopathy then it can do no harm.  I worked alongside John Walmsley in theatre and clinics for five years and he would never have ridiculed clients the way you seem to.

Where there is life there is hope.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (30 June 2010)

hiya!

it was my darling Raff that fractured his radius. although his was further up. 

he was more than lame with it. he couldn't put any weight on it at all. his foot wouldn't even touch the ground. he was cross tied for almost 10 weeks (it was initially meant to be 12, but it healed so well, he was allowed off early  ). i'm not sure how your horse is having hay from the floor? as raff was tied so short he couldn't reach the floor. the main concern was not letting him lay down. so, with this in mind, he was tied straight to the wall, no baler twine. vet said he'd be better risking the neck break than laying down. which really hammered home to me the need to keep him upright. 

i was SO lucky with Raff, he was SO perfectly behaved. i did everything in my power to make his time bearable. he was in a stable that had a view of the yard, so he could nosey about. in the day i opened his door and put a chain across the front so he felt less enclosed. he had a chain running down his sides too, so he couldn't swing his back end out at all. he had the radio on and i spent as many hours as possible with him. when the weather started to perk up he got very itchy, so i gave him a good hot clothing once/twice a week with hibiscrub in the water to deal with the sore spots he was managing to itch. he was hand fed cow parsley and dried nettles, and groomed SO much (their coats go very dull and greasy). he had two headcollars, both as different shapes as i could find and they had fleece things over the poll/cheeks/nose. and were washed/alternated to stop them rubbing.

cos of the laminitis risk (they bear all their weight on the opposite leg) he had a stable bandage on the other leg, and a big Robert Jones bandage on the broekn one, which he hated. but, i do think it stopped him from trying to move around (it didn't actually support the break at all) and also helped him kind of 'lock' his leg and bear weight a bit on it. 

he had a constant supply of very soaked hay, in very small holed haynet. he lost a lot of weight, but the lighter he was, the less lami risk... if he ran out of hay, he'd start to get stressed, so he really did have to have a constant dribble of it. after the worst lami risk was over, i replaced one of the soaked nets for a non-soaked net at nighttime only. (raff is a bad doer... and needed it, your horse might not) 
he was strictly not allowed any treats, or anything with sugar/molasses. to break his day up, i gave him 4 small feeds a day of hifi lite, putting his antibiotics and anti-lami supplement in them. 

he settled very quickly into the cross tied life. i however, was in bits for a good few weeks. i only just managed to cope. and every day i sobbed and howled into my husband's neck. but... we are now about 14 weeks down the line, and TODAY HE CAME HOME! he is in my garden as i speak, and his leg is completely fixed. he's lost so much condition, and his topline is non existant... but... he went from:

day 1 (he didn't get bandage on until day 2, and we changed him onto wood pellets for support then too):






day8:






about day 30, i clipped him as he started to itch so much (my first clip, don't laugh!)






first day he was untied:






the other day, turned out in a normal field:






my advice would be to be very aware of the lami risk and don't be tempted to take pity and feed them treats. soak hay until it's practically see-through... i soaked mine twice. 12 hours, new water, 12 hours again. and don't worry if they lose weight. it's better to be light on the leg than heavy. 

also, don't be tempted to think 'oh, they're doing so well, i'm going to just take him out in the sun to graze whilst i muck out'... because i think that if they settle into crosstying okay, when you start taking them in and out, it can get very stressful for them. raff turned into a monster (very temporarily) when it came time to start 5 mins a day in hand work, and we had to scrap the idea altogether. 

good luck! they can recover so well. please PM me if you have any questions. xxx


----------



## Louby (1 July 2010)

Hi,
My horse too survived a fracture to the Radius.  He had a similar story to Raff and was also found non weight bearing after a kick in the field.  He spent 2 weeks at Leahurst, then came home for 12 weeks cross tied.  This was hard, although he was perfectly behaved I too used to come home and sob. Jay did lie down somehow but got away with it!!  He had the Robert Jones bandage which was changed every 2 to 3 days.  After cross tying he had 6 weeks box rest loose, he would buck in his stable, scary as I was told his leg could shatter.  I too was supposed to walk him daily but it was just too much and we managed about 10 mins going up and down the stable block, sedalin didnt touch him.  He then was turned out in a very very small make shift paddock, he bucked and bucked!!  Finally he was allowed out again and then I began to ride him.  He was an angel.  You would never know anything had happened to him and thankfully he has been sound since.
Oh 6 mths after he had to have bone chips removed as they absessed, we had hope they would disolve but 2 didnt.  He did have a bit of colic afterwards as he was heavily sedated for a while as the chips were nect to his tendon sheath dso he had to stay still.
Time will soon pass and it will be a distant memory.  I hope your horse is ok, good luck


----------



## HKJ (1 July 2010)

Gosh, I am really surprised at the response from you all. I had no idea that horses could and have survived. Thank you for all your comments.
I will post a list of what I am using on Jesse, and both he and I are feeling much, much happier about life this afternoon 

Its nice to know there is hope out there, and it sounds like we are definatly on the right track.

I have upped his Danilon again, and he is now starting to spread his weight between the front legs more. 

Clipcloppop - I was overjoyed to read about Raff, and thank you for your post. I will pm you tomorrow, and maybe we can compare notes....??!!

Jesse is having 4 feeds a day, each feed consists of hifi lite and grass nuts. I spread all the 'extra's' he is getting between the 4 feeds. He also gets hay on the floor as he is not tied as short as you had Raff tied. Jesse has his door open during the day and he can see out the window and has a different 'friend' to chat to every day.

I am giving him treats, such as carrots in the morning, apples in the evening. He is also getting salts because he finds this weather so hot. I am also finding his dung differs from day to day and I am trying to keep it soft so he doesnt get compacted colic.

He also gets brushed 3 times a day, and I am lucky enough that my friend has a massage machine which he wears 4 times a day.

Its really time consumming, and I have been allowed time off work to be with him. 

My Jesse is a total saint, and I trust him more than anyone. 

Thank you for your wishes - I will keep you all posted on our progress (see, I can be possitive)


----------



## Happy Horse (1 July 2010)

My boy was also tied short as it is really important they can't get down as that is when stress on the fracture could cause it to blow.


----------



## Rueysmum (1 July 2010)

Really sorry to hear about your horse.  What an absolute nightmare and I wish you and him all the best for a speedy recovery!

One thing I would say is that I would be wary of feeding him carrots and apples as they have so much sugar in them and the laminitis risk is so high that you wouldn't want to tip him over the edge.  

Perhaps you could find some sort of different nut to use as a treat.  Mine like the Dublin hay replacer cubes which can be used either as feed or as treats.  I don't know what's in them though, but there is likely to be less sugar than in apples and carrots.

I swear by homeopathy too and have always used various remedies on one of mine and they always seem to do the trick!


----------



## HKJ (1 July 2010)

Hmm, everyone else has had their horses tied really short.

Jesse has now been tied for 18 days. He is cross-tied, but he is allowed to touch the ground. Whilst tied, he has not made any attempt or signs of trying to lay down.
My vet has not told us to restrict him, but has even said he can move about a bit whilst tied, because of the other internal problems he could get.... maybe this is because of his size?

I will cut out the apples and carrots, and find him some nuts instead. Shame, because his whole face lights up with delight when he knows they are coming!

He is today standing on both legs comfortably, so now we will start to decrease the level of Danilon we give him, so he is comfortable, but not feeling so good he needs to explode or something. He even banged the door with his fractured leg when he heard breakfast coming... oops....

Jesse is on the following Homeopathic remedies - 

-Accident 30 (which contains Arnica as well as a few other things)
-Symphytum 30 (for bone healing)
-Mag Phos 30 (Pain relief)
-Equiseton (to help reduce the fluid in his sheath and under his chest)

In the natural herbs, I am using
-Comfrey
-Clivers and Marigold
-Nettles
-I am also picking him grass, and dandilion leaves

Other extra's he is getting are - 

-Pink powder to make sure he is getting the right vits and mins
-MSM and Glucosamine
-Salts

It sounds a lot, but they are split between his four feeds of which his first is at 6.30am, the next at 11am, then again at 4pm and his last feed is at 9pm.

We have another 3 1/2 weeks to go to our 6 week marker (and our 3rd set of xrays).

Thank you everyone for your support, and comments and advice.

HKJ and Jesse xx


----------



## Happy Horse (1 July 2010)

Definitely follow your own vets advice - he knows the horse and the risks involved.  It is good that he seems a bit more comfortable today.


----------



## HKJ (30 July 2010)

Hi All,

Here is an update on Jesse's progress.

WE have now hit the 6th week mark of being cross-tied. The 3rd set of xrays taken this week showed the fracture very clearly. It is in fact 6 inches long, and only just stops before the knee join by a couple of millimeters.

He has to stay cross-tied for another 6 weeks, then a month on box rest before the controlled walking and hopefully turn out in a small paddock.

I must say he is looking fabulous, all the vets that have seen him say how good he is looking considering how long he has been tied up. 

I am now feeding him 1/2 a Danilon at night for pain, and 1 tablet of the mag phos in the morning. He is also starting a course of 'steady up calmer' as when the horse lorry left the other day, he felt he should have gone too, and was most upset 

I think part of Jesse's amazing recovery, is due to the fact that he is having a special treatment, of Homeocranial Therapy. He has been having weekly sessions since week 1.

I will post some pictures, and the xrays when I recieve them from the vet.

HKJ


----------



## hugh harrison (1 August 2010)

HKJ said:



			Hi All,

Here is an update on Jesse's progress.

WE have now hit the 6th week mark of being cross-tied. The 3rd set of xrays taken this week showed the fracture very clearly. It is in fact 6 inches long, and only just stops before the knee join by a couple of millimeters.

He has to stay cross-tied for another 6 weeks, then a month on box rest before the controlled walking and hopefully turn out in a small paddock.

I must say he is looking fabulous, all the vets that have seen him say how good he is looking considering how long he has been tied up. 

I am now feeding him 1/2 a Danilon at night for pain, and 1 tablet of the mag phos in the morning. He is also starting a course of 'steady up calmer' as when the horse lorry left the other day, he felt he should have gone too, and was most upset 

I think part of Jesse's amazing recovery, is due to the fact that he is having a special treatment, of Homeocranial Therapy. He has been having weekly sessions since week 1.

I will post some pictures, and the xrays when I recieve them from the vet.

HKJ
		
Click to expand...

It has been a privilege treating Jesse using homeocranial therapy. Zoe is absolutely right in saying that he looks brilliant considering the fact that he has been tethered all this time. I believe that his recovery has been due to the love and skilled care he has received during this stressful this time, as well as the 'Breath of Life' which is enhanced with the aid of Homeocranial therapy. Gracias para todos


----------



## hugh harrison (1 August 2010)

Happy Horse said:



			I assume Stranger1612 that you are a vet although having gone back through all your posts you have never introduced yourself.  It would be good to know what your background is as you clearly have very strong views on veterinary matters although not a great bedside manner or a particularly open mind!

If the OP wishes to supplement the medical treatment with homeopathy then it can do no harm.  I worked alongside John Walmsley in theatre and clinics for five years and he would never have ridiculed clients the way you seem to.

Where there is life there is hope.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree with everything you have written. The 'Breath of Life' is available to al leaving creatures from the moment of conception to death, and our role as enablers and carers is to augment this magnificent natural force at all times and in all possible ways.


----------



## Izzwizz (1 August 2010)

I wish your horse all the very best for a speedy recovery and just wanted to say what a lovely response from Clipcloppop.  That must have given you a lot of hope for the future.

Good luck x


----------



## applecart14 (5 August 2010)

Keep it up and be guided by what the vets prognosis.  Ok so your horse may be in pain now but you are nearly half way through the six weeks and what's another two or three weeks when your horse could have many, many years ahead of him?  I know that's easy for me to say as its not my horse, but if you think about it like that it makes it easier to deal with.  Like Murphy 88 said laminitis on weight bearing limbs is always a problem but it sounds like your vet is trying to remedy this possibility as much as possible.

I wish you well.  x


----------



## NELSON11 (5 August 2010)

I really wish you well with your horse and I think you should liaise with Clipcloppop as you go along. I think I would feel really alone if that was happening to my horse, so would really appreciate somone else who has been in the same position.

Judging by Clipcloppop's fanatastic during and after photos, there is hope and I wish both you and Clipcloppop the very best of luck with your horses in the future. 

Keep strong and you will be fine.

xx


----------



## HKJ (24 November 2010)

UPDATE !!!!

I thought I should let you all know that my beloved 'Jesse' is back in work, and we have started trotting this week. He feels super fit, and I (and he)can't wait to canter  

It has been a total of 12 grueling weeks of him being x-tied, then 4 weeks 'normal' box rest, to 2 weeks turned out (with sedation) (not to mention the 'controlled' walking in-hand!) then on to 6 weeks of ridden work in walk, finally building him up to hill work ect.

I have put some pictures up on my profile page as I don't know how to get them on this page!!!!

I want to thanks EVERYONE for all your support and advice and best wishes. We got through it, and looking forward to the future!!!!

I now know of 3 horses that have been kicked in the field and ended up with a broken/fractured Radius this year. 

Jesse now kept is on a field on his own, and my other horses each go out in pairs. I wish H and H would do an article on broken legs, because I had no idea that any horse could survive a broken limb.

Jesse's fracture was 6 inches long, plus he had a chip out of the bone, all from one kick. He is by no means a 'small' boned horse either.
Jesse had been in a field of geldings, for about 6 weeks before the accident. He will nver go out with another horse again. He is very happy, but not so social towards other horses since his being x-tied for so long.

It did effect him in a big way, but I feel that everything we did for him, the feeding, the 
homeocranial therapy by Hugh Harrison, the grooming, the equisarge machine, ect was well worth it. 

Some people think I am being over cautious, but can anyone blame me?!?!?!?

Anyway, thanks to everyone!!!!

HKJ and Jesse


----------



## misst (24 November 2010)

So pleased you had a happy outcome. good luck for the future. Sometimes all the effort really does pay off


----------



## MochaDun (25 November 2010)

I can't sleep tonight but that's such a nice update post to read when mooching round the forum.  Glad you've got him back and all intact.


----------

